# Sealed Wiv a Kiss (pardon the pun!)



## TinkersGal (Sep 5, 2008)

Haven't posted for ages... so here they at are eight weeks old, with their Mamma...

Hope that you like


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Such goregeous cats....love em'!! Bless


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Awww, bless them, they're gorgeous*


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

brilliant pictures, beautiful cats, me want one,,,,,,,,,,,,,....


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous...no need to say any more.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

there soo sweet, i want them all :biggrin:


----------



## kazkat (Dec 7, 2008)

They look quite adorable. Full of mischief.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

stunning


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Boottiifull kitts they are too FB


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Awww how cute......:thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Ooohhh!!! Want one!!! Want them all!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

AWW! they're absolutely gorgeous!  hehe I keep thinking of the cats from Lady and the Tramp, "we are siamesee if you pleaasee" lol


----------



## sabell (Dec 8, 2008)

lovely kittens!


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Awww Bless,they are gorgeous.xxxx


----------

